# Online Work?



## stinger608 (May 31, 2014)

Would really really like to supplement my income! With this damn skin disease that I have finding local work is pretty much insane! 

I am kind of needing something that will help with bills real bad and doing manual labor is probably out of the question for another 6 months or so. 

ANYONE know of some legit online work available? I can do remote assistance and repairs on computers as I have been in the business for many many years. Anything would be a blessing at this time.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2014)

most tech sites need news writers! Usually an open door for that sort of thing.


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> most tech sites need news writers! Usually an open door for that sort of thing.



Probably true. Trouble is finding listings on tech sites. 

Hell I have a BA in technical writing LOL. Also have 3+ years experience in hardware reviews.................................Haven't found anything yet. LOL


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2014)

you just need to make direct contact with some admins usually.

To be fair, this is the week of Computex, so replies may be slower than usual.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 1, 2014)

c_hegge(at)hardwareinsights(dot)com maybe he will let you write reviews and then keep the power supplies which you can sell?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2014)

shovenose said:


> c_hegge(at)hardwareinsights(dot)com maybe he will let you write reviews and then keep the power supplies which you can sell?



Problem with doing power supply reviews correctly is a person needs the proper testing and load equipment.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2014)

Have you checked with Wizzard, maybe NPU needs staff?!?!


----------



## shovenose (Jun 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Problem with doing power supply reviews correctly is a person needs the proper testing and load equipment.


Good point. We/they also review cases and other accessories. He cares the most about power supplies and I'm sure companies would like not having to pay shipping to AU - it's expensive! RAM, cases, graphics cards, keyboards, speakers, don't need load testing equipment.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 2, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> Have you checked with Wizzard, maybe NPU needs staff?!?!



I actually was doing posts for NPU. Trouble was, it was news posts on science related topics. Not really a "science" guy so it made it difficult to stay focused and interested. Not really into the mobile scene either, as that is another big news topic on NPU. Gaming news is very well covered and they didn't want more of that going on.



shovenose said:


> Good point. We/they also review cases and other accessories. He cares the most about power supplies and I'm sure companies would like not having to pay shipping to AU - it's expensive! RAM, cases, graphics cards, keyboards, speakers, don't need load testing equipment.



Might be worth the email to ask about it for sure. Is your user name the same on that site?


----------

